# UPDATE: LEASE IS FULL. New 236-ac Wilkes County lease



## GottaGetOutdoors (Dec 31, 2019)

UPDATE 3-1-2020. LEASE IS FULL. New lease available for 2020. Beautiful 236-ac private property near Danburg. Good deer and turkey numbers. Has not been leased in prior years. Excellent habitat. Land cover is a mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and food plots. Pines have been thinned and have early succession habitat in the understory. Also has three permanent wildlife openings for food plots. Limited to 2 members at $2800 if we plant food plots (mow, lime, fertilize, plant), or $2250 apiece if you do the work. Currently has no campsite but landowner is open to the possibility.


----------



## Tim harris (Jan 1, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> New lease available for 2020. Beautiful 230-ac private property near Danburg. Good deer and turkey numbers. Has not been leased in prior years. Excellent habitat. Land cover is a mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and food plots. Pines  have been thinned and have early succession habitat in the understory. Also has three permanent wildlife openings for food plots. Limited to 2 members at $2250 each and covers hunting rights, insurance, and winter food plots (lime, fertilizer, seed, tractor work). Will be lower if you use your own tractor. Currently has no campsite but landowner is open to the possibility.


----------



## Tim harris (Jan 1, 2020)

Would you consider three
father and two sons
770-827-3774


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 1, 2020)

Good talking with you, Tim. Got your application. Will review and get back to you shortly.


----------



## ccousens04 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'd be very interested with 4 members if possible. We have our own tractor and all tools needed to maintain a property properly. We are looking for a potential lease for years to come that our children can enjoy when they are old enough. Thank you for your time


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 2, 2020)

On small tracts like this, I cap membership at 1 member per 100 acres. Any more than that becomes unsustainable. Kinda like burning the furniture to stay warm.


----------



## John Deerhunter (Jan 2, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> New lease available for 2020. Beautiful 230-ac private property near Danburg. Good deer and turkey numbers. Has not been leased in prior years. Excellent habitat. Land cover is a mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and food plots. Pines  have been thinned and have early succession habitat in the understory. Also has three permanent wildlife openings for food plots. Limited to 2 members at $2250 each and covers hunting rights, insurance, and winter food plots (lime, fertilizer, seed, tractor work). Will be lower if you use your own tractor. Currently has no campsite but landowner is open to the possibility.



Can you tell me what kind if property or clubs are around this property.  I would be able to lease it by myself if it is good.  Or maybe you have something a little bigger.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 2, 2020)

It is surrounded by private properties on various forms of QDM.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 2, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> It is surrounded by private properties on various forms of QDM.


Do the owners hunt it. ?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 2, 2020)

Neighboring landowners hunt their own land from what I understand. I go to church with the forester who managed this tract for years. The owner hunted in the past but eventually quit using it. So he sold it. I am leasing it from the new owners.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2020)

20$ a acre in Wilkes county lol maybe I should go up on my 1200 acres


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 3, 2020)

None of our properties lease for $20/ac. Total annual cost averages close to $20/ac when you include land rent, insurance, and food plots. Land around here leases for $10-15/ac. This 236-ac tract is prime hunting land with good roads and nice fields for food plots, so we pay at the upper end of the scale.


----------



## John Deerhunter (Jan 3, 2020)

If you text me the address and property owner I will look it up. 850 294 2604


----------



## Bucknaked72 (Jan 3, 2020)

Interested in leasing 
863-661-1520
Thanks 
David


----------



## uturn (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems like a great opportunity here!


----------



## michalaks2001 (Jan 10, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> New lease available for 2020. Beautiful 230-ac private property near Danburg. Good deer and turkey numbers. Has not been leased in prior years. Excellent habitat. Land cover is a mix of hardwoods, mature pines, and food plots. Pines have been thinned and have early succession habitat in the understory. Also has three permanent wildlife openings for food plots. Limited to 2 members at $2250 each and covers hunting rights, insurance, lime, fertilizer, seed, tractor work. Currently has no campsite but landowner is open to the possibility.


i would like to know if the property is still available


----------



## Rfg2 (Jan 12, 2020)

Is property available still?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes. I am screening applicants to match just the right member(s).


----------



## Jhewlett (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm a member of another hunting club in Stevens. This tract is a little far for me to commute. I heard it's a good looking tract per your conversation with my friend. We are looking to expand our club and opportunities. The one thing I do like is the QDM surrounding properties. We do not have clubs around us that hunt like we do. I would love for you to keep my number if something comes available closer to Athens. Joe 678-333-7914


----------



## Sweet (Jan 14, 2020)

Interested for 2020-And Future..


----------



## galla002 (Jan 18, 2020)

Interested in your lease.  Myself and one other Experience/responsible hunter.  Interested in a multi year lease.  Call or text 404-403-3861.


----------



## georgia09 (Jan 19, 2020)

Interested can u call me 706 949 9915


----------



## Jkent27 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m interested can you give me a txt 770-561-8919


----------



## Jeff1973 (Jan 28, 2020)

Jhewlett said:


> I'm a member of another hunting club in Stevens. This tract is a little far for me to commute. I heard it's a good looking tract per your conversation with my friend. We are looking to expand our club and opportunities. The one thing I do like is the QDM surrounding properties. We do not have clubs around us that hunt like we do. I would love for you to keep my number if something comes available closer to Athens. Joe 678-333-7914


Hi Joe, are there any upcoming openings in your club in Stephens (Oglethorpe cnty)?  would be interested, family has a place in smithsonia


----------



## ruvig8r (Jan 29, 2020)

Is this still available? Is it possible to set up a camp with utilities on site?


----------

